# oohh petsmart....



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

well today i got a new tank and a new betta!!! the tank i bought at the flea market! filter, plants(lots of them!),decor, lots more! for only 15$! 
now after that my dad dropped me off at petsmart....yeah you get where im going.........sssooo i got a new betta! i think hes a marble...doesn't have a name yet so any ideas???!


















new betta!


















this is the best picture i took! shows off his true colors! any name ideas?


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow! he's a beauty! i just got a new betta and a guppy like an hour ago. did you see my post?   you should name him emerald!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

yes i saw it!! goodluck with them!


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

You should hurry and go buy a lottery ticket because this must be your lucky day!
First to snatch up such a great deal at the flea market and then to find such a beautiful fish! Congrats!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

thank you! maybe i should!!! lol at first it was 25$ but i only had 15$ so my dad asked "will you take 15$" and he said yes! >.<


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Cute :d


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

im thinking of nameing him vanilla ice! "ice ice baby"....get it? thats what he reminds me of! that song! lol XD


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Do it then! hehe.
You are so lucky :'3


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I will! I love that name! Happy you like it! :3


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Uncle Vinny! lol (That's my Boy reference)


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol what?! XD >.<


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LOL I am just being silly. Is he all settled in yet? If so I want to see pics! That's awesome that your dad let you get another betta!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> LOL I am just being silly. Is he all settled in yet? If so I want to see pics! That's awesome that your dad let you get another betta!


Well I texted my mom and asked and she said "it doesnt matter either way." then I told my dad but I said I didn't have enough money ssoo...XD

he is currently in a little container, (bigger than a cup but _way_ smaller than a 0.5) until tomorrow when I get everything set up. I was tired when i got home, so it's not ready yet! Tomorrow I'm going to divide my ten gallon, put the betta in the 2.5 into it, then clean it out and put The new betta in it! My mom and I are going to move my bookshelf to add another table to put the ten gallon on! Yay!

Also what I think is cool is that these _little bitty_ plants came with it and I put them in there with him for the night! The are about 2.5 inches! So small and cute!

I can post a picture of what he's in if you'd like! 
Sorry for the long post! XD


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Well I texted my mom and asked and she said "it doesnt matter either way." then I told my dad but I said I didn't have enough money ssoo...XD
> 
> he is currently in a little container, (bigger than a cup but _way_ smaller than a 0.5) until tomorrow when I get everything set up. I was tired when i got home, so it's not ready yet! Tomorrow I'm going to divide my ten gallon, put the betta in the 2.5 into it, then clean it out and put The new betta in it! My mom and I are going to move my bookshelf to add another table to put the ten gallon on! Yay!
> 
> ...


Aww lol they have little silk /plastic plants like that at my LFS. So cute!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

He is very pretty and I love the name


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you! 

Yeah they are cute!! So small! Lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

mg: he is the cutest little guy!!! I must upload pictures when I get the chance! Because...I was looking over at his tank and he was flaring! For no reason at all! None of my other bettas did that in that tank! I got some pictures and right now he's still flaring! He's not flaring at me because I'm across the room, he's just swimming around flaring everywhere!! Lol cute! I just can't get over it!!! <3


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

today i put him in the 2.5 gallon tank! he is doing just fine! he is swimming around and flaring like crazy!!! i have no ideah what hes flaring at!! XD its so cute!!! i got some photos!
full on flare!!! XD 









































































thats all!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

AHA! he's your new avatar!!!! i knew i didn't recognize him! he is so cute!!!!and GORGEOUS!!! what a lucky find , the fish and the tank, you should name him Venus.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

thank you! his tank is green themed!!! lol im thinking about naming him vanilla ice! thats a good name to!! ill have to think about it!!! XD


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I love the tank and the fish... im jelly bro. lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

have you seen my last 2 rescues?? i wonna show you!
http://behindtherainbowblog.blogspot.com/

The story of both of them are in there, and pictures.

GOODLUCK! i hope he lives for a long long time!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

lol me to bro :/

XD lollollol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lmao. He really is beautiful though.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks! i barely saw him and when i did i litarly gasped! lol he is just so cute!  im about to go and try to get more pictures of him!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol! he seems like it


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

he is! i have absolutly no idea what he was flaring at! none of the other bettas that had been in that tank had done anything like that! lol i was sitting in my room watching tv when i looked at at his tank and saw him swimming around full on flaring!!!! adorible! just cant get over it! XD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I found out what makes him flare! The lamp above his tank! I put the lamp light closer to the tank and he started going crazy! Lol I'm going to catch some pictures while i'v got the chance then turn it off! Cute!!! XD  ;D


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

handsome!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you! I swear to the betta fish god that he poses for picture! I got some nice ones! Lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, he's meant to be a big star.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He already is a *big star!* I love taking pictures of him and showing them off! lol XD 

My nephew is 2 years old and he's watching Micky Mouse House in Spanish on YouTube! lol he doesn't even know its in Spanish! :-D


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

thank you


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

HarpaBetta said:


> thank you


How is everyone?


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

oh he is a lovely crowntail!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you! He was a very good find!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

yes he is


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He I also very crazy! Lol XD


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

lol ok


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

oh, they're ok. >.< just moved rica to the bowl, and put green pebbles in it. lol all my fishes have green themed tanks, just like yours.  and i have to admit, I'm kinda jealous over yours. i want him so bad! he is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

thank you! he is a crazy cute boy! i love the green themed tank! its so bright!


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Haha me too. will post pics once i get the chance.


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

here are some pics of my boys..... sorry for the bad quality. ;-)
1.Rica
2.Harpa
3.Tropic (you can't see him that good, lol)


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

cool! i love those little pebbles!!!  nice! im going to petmart tomorrow! but we're out of town so my grandad (hes taking me there) was told not to buy ANY animals! aaww!!! lol XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Harpa that looks a bit too small.


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Srry... could not afford a new tank and the little tank with the guppy was a toy off of wendy's!!! LOL!!! anyway.. just got new betta like an hour ago!! red vt female! she is very pretty! named her Flash.....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Guppies need ten gallon tanks. Plus they need companionship.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

@ChoclateBetta, perhaps she can't afford to have a proper tank set-up and this is the best she can get. Please do not tell her what she needs and what she shouldn't have. Sure, I don't agree with a Betta in a 1gal tank, but I won't go on about what's wrong or right... Different people have different situations.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you MoonSandOwls.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree with a betta in a 1 gallon. But not guppies.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have to agree with CB that the first tank at least is smaller than I personally like to see as a permanent home for a betta. Also none of your tanks appear to have heaters. Unless your room is kept heated at a toasty 80-82 farenheit (water is always a couple of degrees cooler than room temperature) your bettas are going to suffer from the constant temperature fluctuations. 

Plastic tubs that are a couple of gallons in size are cheap, and make for a suitable tank alternative. You can usually pick them up from $2 shops for a decent price.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I completely forgot about this thread! When you said that I thought you were talking to me! I was staring to get offended because I didn't even post pictures of my tanks! Then I went to the page before..


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I agree with a betta in a 1 gallon. But not guppies.


I know nothing about guppies, but now I Know what size tank. So I do also agree with you.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry Madmonahan. I didn't realise you were the OP. I was just doing a scroll through the tail end of the latest posts. Usually I read the first page or so but I was being lazy this time around.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry thought I heard guppies were in it.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol I get it.  lets hope harpa comes and reads your information!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont get it?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

You guys were telling harpa how to properly take care of her fish, and I hope she takes a look at this thread and what you guys said.


----------

